# One Page 40k



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, today i come to present you One Page 40k!

What is One Page 40k?

One page 40k is a single-page ruleset that you can play with your warhammer 40k miniatures. It serves as a great introduction to 40k for beginners, and as a way to play quick and easy games for veterans.

As of right now we have the core rules done, there are army lists and units for ALL armies, there are campaign rules and we released some armies made by the fans. We also have a couple other games already released such as Kill Team and Grimdark Racing, and we are working on much more!

Games: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com
Forum: http://onepagerules.proboards.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/onepagerules
Twitter: https://twitter.com/OnePageAnon
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/onepagerules/

What do you think?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i like it!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think your maths is out, i count 18 pages in the .pdf


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> i think your maths is out, i count 18 pages in the .pdf


Yes, it is not called one page .pdf, its called one page 40k. As you can read on the very first page the codices were rolled into the document for convenience.


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

There is a point where simplification becomes complication, and this approaches it, but at first glance does not cross it.

I would like to see a rule set, based on your rule set, that allows for a point of simplification whereby I can run any models from any ruleset. A system whereby I can create units as it were based on their fluff in a way that they will be balanced against one another. A system where I can take a squad of hero clicks against a squad of space marines allied with some warmachine shit... 

You're on to something.


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

So after a couple people commenting on how the name is misleading to the size of the document, i have made a single-page version of this with no cover, army lists or special rules.

My idea would be to have a "basic" version (what i am posting now), and an "extensive" version (with cover page, intro, factions, special rules and advanced objectives).

What do you think?

Note that this is a first draft of this idea and that things will be tweaked


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

AwesomusPrime said:


> I would like to see a rule set, based on your rule set, that allows for a point of simplification whereby I can run any models from any ruleset.


Keep your eyes peeled then because i have something just like that in the works...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

tl;dr


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

I have updated the blog with the latest version of the rules, the main difference is in layout and now you can also download the rules and armies separately. The cover was removed because there were concerns of copyright infringment, and we are looking for artists that could help us. Please tell me if you know anyone who might be interested at [email protected]

Here are the latest rules: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-40k-rules/


----------



## Lord_Aaron (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow! Awesome! I disagree with some of the rules you guys made, but really I'm glad somebody finally got around to making a new set of rules. I've seen suggestions floating around various boards but usually they get shot down because "There'd be 15 different versions!"
I also think "one page" idea is great!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Part of the fun of 40k for me _is_ how involved the rules are.

Also, 



torealis said:


> tl;dr


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

torealis said:


> tl;dr


One page is too long to read?



Lord_Aaron said:


> I disagree with some of the rules you guys made, but really I'm glad somebody finally got around to making a new set of rules.


Thanks for the appreciation! What rules do you disagree with?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

You could make it much more complex and just make the page really really big or use really small text.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

OnePageAnon said:


> One page is too long to read?


that really went over your head?

I've got to say I agree with what's been said. I can't really see the point in this. You've taken the 40k rules, made them slightly more complicated, and then condensed them into one page.

I guess if this is the game you want to play, more power to you.


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, a little update from One Page Rules:

We recently decided to make our current WIP build of Kill Team available to the public, so you can download Kill Team v0.05 right now: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/

Kill Team is a great way to play with just a handful of miniatures, and generally makes for very fast games with many heroic moments!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

More power to you guys! I like GW's rules (for the most part), so while I'm not the ideal audience it's great to see other people being creative and departing from the traditional rules.


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys, i posted a new article on the blog explaining some of the design decisions for the game, and giving some tactical help, enjoy!

http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2014/04/30/on-game-mechanics-and-unit-size-balance/


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I have spent a few days going over this and having thought out everything afterwards my opinion is thus:
It's probably best to avoid this, nice try but no cigar


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, today we bring you a fairly juicy update from One Page Rules.

Fist off we have updated our 40k and Kill Team rules. We have added a bunch of units and upgrades, and we fixed a couple exploits. We have also added 3 fan armies submitted by you guys, so that you can play with you Warpath and Inquisition miniatures. You can download them here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com

Then we have finished up the first drafts of our Campaigns supplements, however they are still undergoing a lot of testing, so they can be found in the WIP section here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/wip/

We have also decided to open a forum after getting a ton of e-mails, which you can find here: http://onepagerules.proboards.com/

Finally we have been working on some exciting new projects such as our modular papercraft terrain and a space battles game. We are always looking for talented artists and designers who want to help out, so don't hesistate to contact us if you want to help at [email protected].

Next up we are going to focus on releasing the core rules for Fantasy, but more on that when it's ready... enjoy!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Today we bring you a small but exciting new game: Grimdark Racing!

Grimdark Racing is a racing game inspired by mario kart and crash team racing which allows you to play with up to 8 friends, challenging them to a deadly race.

So get your awesome vehicle conversions together, create some crazy tracks, and have fun: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/grimdark-racing-v0-07/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, today is a bit of a special day.


After exactly two months of being online, OPR has just reached over 6.000 downloads and so we were thinking of getting back to the community in some way for all the support.


Right now we are thinking of making some sort of small show in podcast or vlog format (weekly? monthly?), where i and other artists/designers talk about the state of wargaming and answer your questions (20-30min long).


In order to do this we need to see if there is enough interested to make this worth everybody’s while. If we gather at least 50 subscribers on our channel we will start working on getting the videos out. Of course the more people are interested and the more subscribers we get, the more effort we will put in having the videos come out as often as possible, maybe even get other wargaming people on board.


So, if you or anyone you know would be interested in making this happen, then subscribe to our youtube channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPK_KsPCLj2T-Gs0LaqXV2g


Thanks for the support and happy wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

today we are updating our 40k and Kill Team systems to a new version which completely re-designs how psykers and psychic abilities work. We decided to expand on the psychic portion of the game, allowing you to upgrade your mastery and pick whichever powers you want. In addition to that we added advanced rules for denying the witch and perils of the warp, just to give psychic combat a little more spice.

Here are the latest rules, enjoy! http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/


----------



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

In the codexes, no stats for each unit?
Or would you get in trouble with GW for doing that.


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

tirnaog said:


> In the codexes, no stats for each unit?
> Or would you get in trouble with GW for doing that.


Uuuh, i am not sure what you are asking here. Could you re-phrase that please?


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Today we are excited to bring you our latest release: Deathball.

Deathball is a brutal sports game set in the warhammer world (40k/Fantasy) that provides a fast moving and action packed experience. Take the role of the coach, assemble your team, and break the opposing players in half!

You can find the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/deathball/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

After many delays due to its sheer length and issues with the cover art we have decided to not make you wait any longer, and so we are releasing One Page Fantasy!

One Page Fantasy uses an alternating phases system which creates epic regimental battles and allows for deep tactical choices, and is built to play great even at smaller scales, needing no more than a battalion box to start.

You can find the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-fantasy/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

As some of you may know, we have been working toward updating all of our core system to 2nd edition for a while, and it shall probably take a few more months before we roll them all out. Fear not however, because today we bring you something completely different: Hammer Wars!


Hammer Wars is the first in a series of system-agnostic games that we are going to release over the coming months. Basically these are games designed to be played with any miniatures you have, regardless of manufacturer.


Today’s release is a small-scale miniatures wargame inspired by RTS video games. In an alternate universe where battleships from the 41st millennium have crashed on the warhammer world, get ready to fight where fantasy meets sci-fi!


You can find the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/hammer-wars/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

it's been a while since we updated 1p40k and today we got big news. We are releasing the 2nd edition of 1p40k, with updates to all rules, advanced rules, armies and to our campaign system. The list of changes and updates is far too big to cover it here, so just take a look at it yourself! 

You can download the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-40k/


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks pretty straightforward. I'm just getting back into 40k, it'll be interesting to see how it stacks up against the original.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We are proud to announce the release of our newest game: Army Men Combat!

Army Men Combat is the second in a series of system-agnostic games that we have been releasing (the first being Hammer Wars), which are basically games designed to be played with any miniatures you have, regardless of manufacturer.

Today’s game is a throwback to 1st edition 1p40k and its mechanics. The game is fast and fun, and as always fits on a single page. Whilst when this idea first popped in my head i thought of it as a game played with green army men, this system works well with almost any miniatures, from ww2 to modern to sci-fi and more!

The whole team at OPR wishes you happy holidays, and we’ll be back early next year with some exciting new releases!

You can find the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/army-men-combat/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

As announced in our early 2015 release schedule post (http://bit.ly/1BmD80x) today we are updating 1p40k to v2.5! 

This latest release features lots of little tweaks to the rules and layout, making the game even more compact, balanced and fun. You can find the latest post which describes some of the changes on our blog (http://bit.ly/1yoBTyn), and you can find the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-40k/ 

Happy Wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you been enjoying the new version of 1p40k? 

Well here is a new version of 1pKT! This new version of the game was streamlined to be even faster and more exciting than before, without some of the clumsy mechanics that the old one used to have. 

Kill Team is perfect if you have a handful of miniatures on your hand and you want to just have a quick and fun game, or introduce new players to the hobby. Check it out! 

You can find the rules here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-kill-team/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Today we are posting a new update for Army Men Combat, which adds a lot of unit variety and flyer rules. We have also cleaned up the core rules and introduced a new activation system, which should make things even more fun!

Army Men Combat can be used as an alternative to the GW rules to play fast and simple games using your 40k miniatures. This update introduces flyer rules for the first time in one of our system, and should serve as a sneak preview of how we are intending to handle flyers in 1p40k sometime in the future.

Get the game here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/army-men-combat/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

In this latest update we are introducing the 1p40k Beginner's Guide, which is a step-by-step guide to playing miniature wargames for novice players.

Today we are also celebrating OPR's one year anniversary. We have written up a little re-cap of how OPR got started, and have put together a series of interesting stats on our progress in this past year for you.

Read the update here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/04/05/beginners-guide-opr-anniversary/

Happy Wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, Today we are excited to release the final ruleset in our series of system-agnostic games: WarStuff.

WarStuff is a skirmish wargame that you can play with anything you like. You can have space nazis fight plastic dinosaurs, superman battle against space marines, or even just see your candy-bars duke it out, anything goes!

Download WarStuff here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/warstuff/

Happy Wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

First off, it seems that between all the recent stuff that has been going on we have missed a few of the new units that have been released with the end times. We have gone through the releases and are now adding 4 new units to 1pFB/FS.

Next up, we now have an official Roll20 campaign which you can use to play with your friends and the OPR team, or to challenge a fellow one-page-fan to a match!

Roll20 is a virtual tabletop which you can use to play tabletop games online through your browser. It doesn’t require you to download or install anything, and it is completely free to use. We use it all the time to test new games or just have some fun, and it is a simple system you can pick up after playing one or two games.

Join the OPR Playroom: https://app.roll20.net/join/764436/4gvz8w

Happy Wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

Today we are excited to bring you a new army and a ton of new units for 1p40k. We noticed we had been missing some of the newer releases, so this update makes up for it and then some. The biggest addition is the new Harlequins as a standalone faction, but there are also some new units for the Tyranids and updates to some of the already existing units.

Get the update here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/05/11/new-harlequins-new-tyranids-more/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

With the latest patch we are moving the Dark Angels from the Fan Armybook into the Main Rulebook, and we are adding the Blood Angels and Space Wolves factions to the games. These armies come with all new units, equipment, special rules and psychic powers, so that you can enjoy your space marine chapter to the fullest.

Check out the update here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/05/17/space-marine-chapters-have-returned/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everybody,

Now that GW has rolled out the second wave of admech miniatures we are happy to announce the release of the Adeptus Mechanicus for 1p40k and 1pKT!

Check out the update here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/06/14/adeptus-mechanicus-join-the-fray/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

What’s up everybody?

Been a long time since the last update, and it’s about time to do something about that. Today we are releasing a major patch for 1p40k and 1pKT, which changes some of the fundamental aspects of the weapons.

Find the update here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/11/29/major-1p40kkt-update/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey there,

Today we are releasing another important update for our 40k based games, introducing the newest Tau units and re-working some of their core features.

See the list of changes here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/12/13/new-tau-units-arrive/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

All right guys, this one we’ve been very excited about to release!

Today we have a huge patch for 1pFB/FS as well as 1p40k/KT. This includes some of the things you had already seen in the last big 40k patch transferred to Fantasy, as well as updates to most Fantasy armies and some 40k armies. Additionally we have updated the point costs of “x” weapons across all games.

Read the update & get the games: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2016/01/14/huge-patch-for-1pfbfs-1p40kkt/


----------

